
New Zealand Can't Find Source of Its New Covid-19 Cases - amaajemyfren
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12358237
======
beatthatflight
"It that a big deal? From the testing we've done so far, it looks like this is
a pretty tight cluster - so I would say, no," she said."

------
heisenzombie
This is a relevant preprint from our Institute of Environmental Science and
Research, outlining the results of genetic sequencing:

[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.08.05.20168930v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.08.05.20168930v3.full.pdf+html)

------
scoot_718
Diplomatic travel is still happening.

